# avísenos y avísennos



## Hyparcos

*Tengo duda respecto a la conjugación de la palabra avisar y verbos similares cuando usamos usted y ustedes, según yo en el caso de ustedes debería ser avísennos y cuando se trata de usted sería avísenos.
Sin embargo he visto que **avísennos casi no se usa, nose si es por desuso que no se utiliza o porque yo estoy mal.


*


----------



## Rayines

Hyparcos said:


> *Tengo duda respecto a la conjugación de la palabra avisar y verbos similares cuando usamos usted y ustedes, según yo en el caso de ustedes debería ser avísennos y cuando se trata de usted sería avísenos.*
> *Sin embargo he visto que **avísennos casi no se usa, nose si es por desuso que no se utiliza o porque yo estoy mal.*


Hola Hyparcos, ¡bienvenido a los foros!: Yo sin embargo creo que debería usarse "avísennos", porque si no se confunde con el singular, ¿no te parece?


----------



## Hyparcos

Rayines said:


> Hola Hyparcos, ¡bienvenido a los foros!: Yo sin embargo creo que debería usarse "avísennos", porque si no se confunde con el singular, ¿no te parece?



*Estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho es como lo uso pero tenía la duda.
Muchas gracias
*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Rayines.


----------



## Jellby

Quien dice "avísenos" para ustedes, sencillamente lo dice mal (y yo lo entendería mal).


----------



## Matador3

Estimados Señores:  

Ambos son verbos reflexivos y se pronuncian  igual, pero no se confundan, son dos palabras diferentes.  La diferencia  está en la persona a la que está dirigida.  

Avisen ustedes a  nosotros: ustedes avísennos.  
Avise usted a nosotros: usted avísenos.   

De otra forma:

Avísenos-  habla la primer persona del plural (nosotros) a la segunda del singular  de respeto (usted).  Ejemplo: Estamos a sus órdenes Sr. Pérez, avísenos  si necesita algo más. 

Avísennos.- habla la primer persona del  plural (nosotros) a la segunda del plural (ustedes). Ejemplo: Gracias  por la fiesta, si organizan otra, avísennos.  

En el último  ejemplo, si la fiesta fue organizada por una sola persona a la que se le  habla de "usted" se diría: "si organiza otra, avísenos", de otra forma  está mal escrito.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Matador3 said:


> Estimados Señores:
> 
> Ambos son verbos reflexivos y se pronuncian  igual, pero no se confundan, son dos palabras diferentes.  La diferencia  está en la persona a la que está dirigida.
> 
> Avisen ustedes a  nosotros: ustedes avísennos.
> Avise usted a nosotros: usted avísenos.
> 
> De otra forma:
> 
> Avísenos-  habla la primer persona del plural (nosotros) a la segunda del singular  de respeto (usted).  Ejemplo: Estamos a sus órdenes Sr. Pérez, avísenos  si necesita algo más.
> 
> Avísennos.- habla la primer persona del  plural (nosotros) a la segunda del plural (ustedes). Ejemplo: Gracias  por la fiesta, si organizan otra, avísennos.
> 
> En el último  ejemplo, si la fiesta fue organizada por una sola persona a la que se le  habla de "usted" se diría: "si organiza otra, avísenos", de otra forma  está mal escrito.
> 
> Saludos



Coincido con todo menos en la aseveración de que ambas palabras suenan igual. No sé por sus tierras, por las mías ambas enes se pronuncian.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pixidio said:


> Coincido con todo menos en la aseveración de que ambas palabras suenan igual. No sé por sus tierras, por las mías ambas enes se pronuncian.


 
Pues seré purista, pero yo pronuncio las dos, precisamente para diferenciar:

avísen-nos. Y creo que la mayoría de la gente mínimamente instruida así lo hace en México.


----------



## cbrena

¡Bienvenido al foro Matador3!

Perfecta entrada en el foro. Encontrando un error en un hilo tan antiguo.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Ambas son correctas, la primera dirigida a _usted_ y la segunda a _ustedes_, en ambos casos para avisarnos a nosotros.


----------



## Lurrezko

También de acuerdo en la conjugación y en la pronunciación. No es un verbo reflexivo, en cualquier caso.


----------



## Rayines

cbrena said:


> ¡Bienvenido al foro Matador3!
> 
> Perfecta entrada en el foro. Encontrando un error en un hilo tan antiguo.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Ambas son correctas, la primera dirigida a _usted_ y la segunda a _ustedes_, en ambos casos para avisarnos a nosotros.


¿Cuál es el error?


----------



## cbrena

Rayines said:


> ¿Cuál es el error?





Pues el error es exclusivamente mío. Entendí mal la aportación última de Jellbi, de hecho la entendí justamente al revés. Entendí que quien decía avísennos para ustedes lo decía mal.

Un poco tarde para borrar mi mensaje.  Mis disculpas.


----------



## Kcris

Matador3 said:


> ... Ambos son verbos reflexivos y se pronuncian  igual...


No entendí lo subrayado.
Al menos yo, no lo pronuncio igual.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Lo que quiso decir es que se escriben diferente, pero se pronuncian igual. Esto que él dice es muy cierto. Ambos se pronuncian de la misma manera sin importar que una se escriba con una "n" más que la otra.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

HalloweenJr said:


> Lo que quiso decir es que se escriben diferente, pero se pronuncian igual. Esto que él dice es muy cierto. Ambos se pronuncian de la misma manera sin importar que una se escriba con una "n" más que la otra.


 
Pues no: favor de leer varios comentarios en sentido contrario.
Hay dos enes, que deben pronunciarse separadamente. Digo, y perdón por insistir. No suelo decir que algo sea _incorrecto_, pues respeto las variantes del español, pero en este caso, sí.
Innegable no se pronuncia inegable.
Avísennos no se pronuncia avísenos.


----------



## Aviador

HalloweenJr said:


> Lo que quiso decir es que se escriben diferente, pero se pronuncian igual. Esto que él dice es muy cierto. Ambos se pronuncian de la misma manera sin importar que una se escriba con una "n" más que la otra.


Yo no estoy de acuerdo. Por lo menos yo pronuncio _avísenos_ y _avísennos_ de forma claramente distinta: /a'visenos/ y /a'visen:nos/ respectivamente; no me resulta difícil ni artificial.
Me gustaría conocer la opinión de otros chilenos al respecto, pero me parece que aquí se hace la distinción.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo. Por lo menos yo pronuncio _avísenos_ y _avísennos_ de forma claramente distinta: /a'visenos/ y /a'visen:nos/ respectivamente; no me resulta difícil ni artificial.
> Me gustaría conocer la opinión de otros chilenos al respecto, pero me parece que aquí se hace la distinción.
> 
> Saludos.


Claro que se hace la distinción, y muy claramente.
_


----------



## Matador3

Gracias por la bienvenida y por las respuestas, estoy sorprendido.  

Con todo respeto, me parece extravagante eso de "pronunciar dos enes".  

Juan Jacob, independientemente de la instrucción que se haya recibido, recuerda que, en este caso, la función de tener dos enes es diferenciar a la persona.  Es como el discutido caso reciente del uso del acento diacrítico en "solo" y "sólo".  La función es que el significado de la palabra quede claro en la oración al leerla ya que ambas palabras son de sonido idéntico.  En el caso de la palabra innegable, nunca la vas a pronunciar como la palabra "inegable" porque la segunda no existe (al menos en español).

De la misma manera, en español, no existe el sonido "nn".  De hacer una pausa intermedia, se estarían diciendo dos palabras (que es correcto, pero son dos palabras).

No soy experto ni deseo imponer mi opinión, los comentarios son interesantes y cada región del mundo tendrá sus hablantes y sus percepciones.  Me da gusto, así seguimos construyendo y haciendo más rica nuestra lengua.  Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Matador3 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida y por las respuestas, estoy sorprendido.
> 
> Con todo respeto, me parece extravagante eso de "pronunciar dos enes".
> 
> Juan Jacob, independientemente de la instrucción que se haya recibido, recuerda que, en este caso, la función de tener dos enes es diferenciar a la persona.  Es como el discutido caso reciente del uso del acento diacrítico en "solo" y "sólo".  La función es que el significado de la palabra quede claro en la oración al leerla ya que ambas palabras son de sonido idéntico.  En el caso de la palabra innegable, nunca la vas a pronunciar como la palabra "inegable" porque la segunda no existe (al menos en español).
> 
> De la misma manera, en español, no existe el sonido "nn".  De hacer una pausa intermedia, se estarían diciendo dos palabras (que es correcto, pero son dos palabras).
> 
> No soy experto ni deseo imponer mi opinión, los comentarios son interesantes y cada región del mundo tendrá sus hablantes y sus percepciones.  Me da gusto, así seguimos construyendo y haciendo más rica nuestra lengua.  Saludos.



No comprendo el razonamiento. Estás diciendo que _nunca pronuncias innegable como inegable_, ergo la pronuncias con dos enes. Y después afirmas que el sonido nn no existe en español.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Solo quería preguntar a Matador3 si también pronuncia _inato_ y _perene (?)._


 Tiendo a pronunciar la nn con la porción media de la lengua, y la n con la punta apoyada en los alveolos. El problema es ¿de veras son fonemas diferentes?, o son alófonos (¿se dice así?)

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Yo lo pronuncio bien diferente, tal cual lo indica la división en sílabas:
a-ví-se-*n*os: separación entre la "e" y la "n".
a- ví-se*n*-*n*os:la "e" y la primera "n" van ligadas, como así la segunda "n" y la "o". Tal vez la primera "n" es un poco suave.
Por lo menos así lo veo yo.

Va para el mensaje 41: Aviador, ¡tenés una voz maravillosa!


----------



## flljob

susantash said:


> ¡Hola!
> Hace un buen tiempo yo empecé un hilo con esta cuestión de la pronunciación de dos consonantes iguales repetidas. Como no sé poner el enlace les doy el título por si lo quieren mirar: *"a lado e lago (no pronunciación de dos l seguidas)"*
> Me parece que es esta la cuestión acá. El "error" (que para mi no es tal sino variante no estándar, aunque eso es otra historia) no es de orígen sintáctico sino fonológico, y es el fenómeno del que trata el hilo que les sugerí.
> 
> ¡Besos!


 
Aquí está. Una cosa es cómo sentimos que lo pronunciamos, y otra muy diferente es cómo suena.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Matador3 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida y por las respuestas, estoy sorprendido.
> 
> Con todo respeto, me parece extravagante eso de "pronunciar dos enes".
> 
> Juan Jacob, independientemente de la instrucción que se haya recibido, recuerda que, en este caso, la función de tener dos enes es diferenciar a la persona. Exactamente. Es como el discutido caso reciente del uso del acento diacrítico en "solo" y "sólo". La función es que el significado de la palabra quede claro en la oración al leerla ya que ambas palabras son de sonido idéntico. Un acento no es una letra más, como el caso que nos ocupa. En el caso de la palabra innegable, nunca la vas a pronunciar como la palabra "inegable" porque la segunda no existe (al menos en español). No entiendo... ¿entonces cómo? Te contradices. Pues así mismo, in-negable. Gracias por confirmar entonces que sí se pronuncian las dos enes.
> 
> De la misma manera, en español, no existe el sonido "nn". De hacer una pausa intermedia, se estarían diciendo dos palabras (que es correcto, pero son dos palabras).
> 
> No soy experto ni deseo imponer mi opinión, los comentarios son interesantes y cada región del mundo tendrá sus hablantes y sus percepciones. Me da gusto, así seguimos construyendo y haciendo más rica nuestra lengua. Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Me cito a mí mismo (perdón) en el post número 41 de ese hilo:

 			 			Cito parte del epígrafe 155 de _Manual de pronunciación española_, 21ª edición, Madrid, 1982, de T. Navarro Tomás:
"SILABEO DE DOS CONSONANTES IGUALES.- Dos consonantes iguales, en contacto, se pronuncian como si se tratase de una sola consonante relativamente larga y repartida entre las dos sílabas inmediatas; la intensión de esta consonante, con alguna parte de su tensión, corresponde a la sílaba precedente, y el resto a la siguiente, hallándose, por tanto, el límite de ambas sílabas hacia el centro de la tensión de dicha consonante larga. La duración de ésta no es, pues, igual precisamente a la suma de dos consonantes simples; pero a falta de otro medio mejor empleamos en la escritura fonética una consonante doble para representarla". (...) 
A continuación se dan ejemplos y sus correspondientes transcripciones.

He subrayado esas palabras porque me parecen muy relevantes. El silabeo de *alado* y el de *al lado* es por tanto distinto: *a-la-do* y *al-la-do*


----------



## Pixidio

Matador3 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida y por las respuestas, estoy sorprendido.
> 
> Con todo respeto, me parece extravagante eso de "pronunciar dos enes".
> 
> Saludos.



Apoyándome en la cita de Agro y en mi entorno, a mí me parece incorrecto. 
El sonido de una consonante doble (además de las ya admitidas) no existe en español, pero sí el silabeo de una doble consonante y no por eso se pronuncian dos palabras. Ya te lo han dicho, pero si la extensión de la consonante no existe, por qué no decir "perenne" ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre perenne y avísennnos?


----------



## jorgema

En "avísennos" el elemento NOS está muy presente y palpable como diferente al verbo "avisen", y lo mismo ocurre con palabras como "innegable", en que el prefijo negativo IN es demasiado identificable. 
Creo que en perenne no se presenta ese problema, porque se puede asimilar esas dos Ns como si fuera solo una (y de hecho, es así como lo pronuncio) y no se pierde ningún elemento significativo al hacerlo.


----------



## Vampiro

Qué hilo más extraño.
Yo no veo dónde está dificultad de pronunciar las don "n" en "avisennos", y para no existir en español, como pretenden hacernos creer algunos, yo diría que la gran mayoría en Chile lo pronuncia bastante bien.
Lo mismo pasa con "alado y "al lado", ¿o me van a decir ahora que pronunciar esas dos eles tampoco se puede?

_


----------



## MonikaUSA

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hay dos enes, que deben pronunciarse separadamente. Digo, y perdón por insistir. No suelo decir que algo sea _incorrecto_, pues respeto las variantes del español, pero en este caso, sí. Avísennos no se pronuncia avísenos.


Estoy de acuerdo con Juan Jacob Vilalta. Cuando me despido de un grupo de familiares, por ejemplo, no diría a todos ellos "Por favor, avísen-os cuando pasen por aquí...."


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> Qué hilo más extraño.
> E innecesario. Es innegable y perenne. Me es innato y connatural.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Ahora pienso que _avísenos _es un modo más formal de decir _avísennos._


----------



## jorgema

HalloweenJr said:


> Ahora pienso que _avísenos _es un modo más formal de decir _avísennos._



Son distintos: 

_Avísenos usted.
Avísennos ustedes._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

HalloweenJr said:


> Ahora pienso que _avísenos _es un modo más formal de decir _avísennos._


 
Nada que ver con formal o coloquial.

Como dicho hasta la saciedad, hay dos enes, hay que pronunciarlas. 
Así es el español: todas las letras se pronuncian.
La única letra que no, es la pobre hache. Hasta donde sé.


----------



## miguel89

HalloweenJr said:


> Ahora pienso que _avísenos _es un modo más formal de decir _avísennos._




_Avísenos usted.
Avísennos ustedes._

Acá pronunciamos avísen-nos, peren-ne, in-nato, in-necesario...

Suena como una n larga.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Nada que ver con formal o coloquial.
> 
> Como dicho hasta la saciedad, hay dos enes, hay que pronunciarlas.
> Así es el español: todas las letras se pronuncian.
> La única letra que no, es la pobre hache. Hasta donde sé.


 
Gracias por la aclaración. Es que yo estaba pensando que era un modo formal de decirlo. Lo que no entiendo es para qué existen ambos si significan lo mismo. ¿No será que alguien se confundió al decirlo y así quedó? No me canso de pensar en eso. Por eso no descarto esa posibilidad.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

HalloweenJr said:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Es que yo estaba pensando que era un modo formal de decirlo. Lo que no entiendo es para qué existen ambos si significan lo mismo. ¿No será que alguien se confundió al decirlo y así quedó? No me canso de pensar en eso. Por eso no descarto esa posibilidad.


Si, significan lo mismo, igual que “hable” y “hablen”

_


----------



## Pinairun

HalloweenJr said:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Es que yo estaba pensando que era un modo formal de decirlo. Lo que no entiendo es para qué existen ambos si significan lo mismo. ¿No será que alguien se confundió al decirlo y así quedó? No me canso de pensar en eso. Por eso no descarto esa posibilidad.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Entre _avísenos_ y _avísennos_ hay la misma diferencia que entre _avísame_ y _avisadme_. ¿La ves?


----------



## HalloweenJr

Pinairun said:


> Entre _avísenos_ y _avísennos_ hay la misma diferencia que entre _avísame_ y _avisadme_. ¿La ves?



¡Perfecto! ¡Gracias, Pinairun!


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Entre _avísenos_ y _avísennos_ hay la misma diferencia que entre _avísame_ y _avisadme_. ¿La ves?


 
¿Incluyendo el acento?

Saludos, Pinairun


----------



## WUPPIE

Avisen (a nosotros), o avise (a nosotros).

 Claramente la distinción fonética (y la gráfica tampoco podría omitirla) está en pronunciar dos enes. No pronunciarlas, aparte de ser incorrecto, podría dar lugar a error.

  Un saludo

  Wuppie


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> ¿Incluyendo el acento?
> 
> Saludos, Pinairun


 
¡Venga ya, flljob!...¡¡¡!!!
Entre el singular y el plural:
_Usted-tú_ (avísenos-avísame)
_Ustedes-vosotros_ (avísennos-avisadme)


----------



## Aviador

Siempre digo que un sonido vale más que mil palabras.
Me di el trabajo de producir estos ejemplos de audio para mostrar cómo lo decimos en Chile:


Diferencia entre _innato_ e _inato_.
La misma diferencia en contexto.
Ya que alguien sacó a colación el caso de _al lado_ y _alado_, también incluyo aquí audios de como se dice en Chile:


Diferencia entre _al lado_ y _alado_.
La misma diferencia en contexto.
Ojalá sirvan para aclarar cualquier duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Kcris

¿De verdad, alguien dice _*inato *_cuando debiera decir _*innato*_?
Es que no me la creo... y no le entendería.


----------



## Pixidio

Kcris said:


> ¿De verdad, alguien dice _*inato *_cuando debiera decir _*innato*_?
> Es que no me la creo... y no le entendería.



Yo tampoco, no les creo. 
Y tampoco le entendería. Por eso abandoné está discusión que me parece absurda. No tenemos por qué estar discutiendo esto, si yo sigo "los pieses" y me empeño en decirlo mal, no intentaré convencer a los demás de que lo que yo digo está bien.
Si yo escucho "habilidad inata" lo que primero se me viene  a la mente es la construcción "i + nato" con lo cual interpretaría que me estás hablando de una habilidad "no nacida" lo cual no tiene sentido literalmente y lo puede entender como una metáfora de "habilidad inexistente" pero en cualquier caso, con un sentido diametralmente opuesto al de innato.


----------



## susantash

Yo creo que acá nadie está hablando de algo que está bien o mal. Se está hablando de un fenómeno que sí existe, de una diferencia que muchos percibimos y otros no. No todos tenemos la habilidad para distinguir pronunciaciones, pero que el fenómeno existe eso creo que no se puede negar, ya que yo sin saber nada al respecto, al igual que la persona que empezó este hilo *sentimos curiosidad por este hábito lingüístico* de pronunciar como una sola dos consonantes iguales seguidas, *y por eso justamente fué que iniciamos los respectivos hilos. *
Conclusión, si varias personas de diferentes regiones notan la misma *diferencia entre* lo que escuchan proveniente de* otras regiones,* o también en doblajes de películas y documentales *y lo que escuchan en su región* e incluso cómo ellos mismos pronuncian, entonces ya esa diferencia que escucharon estas personas no puede ser solo idea de ellos.


----------



## Vampiro

Cuando una conclusión es apabullante, es apabullante.  Nada que decir.
_


----------

